# Chocolate Bay



## rac (Mar 20, 2017)

Any good wading spots in chocolate bay?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

NFIC

Welcome.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

there are a few spots...but mostly deep mud with mixed shell

keep in mind in the early years when they dredged they just dumped it in other parts of the bay.....hence the loose, not packed in, mix of mud and shell

then you throw in a school of stingrays that hang around all that shell .... you quickly understand why 95% of the time it is better to stay in the boat.....


----------

